# zlib1.dll fehlt



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (3. November 2014)

Guten Tag,
wenn ich über die Eingabeaufforderung ein C-Programm starten will, kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:


> Das Programm kann nicht gestartet werden, da zlib1.dll auf dem Computer fehlt. [...]


Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?
Danke im voraus
MfG


----------



## bingo88 (3. November 2014)

Im einfachsten Fall reicht es aus, die Datei im gleichen Verzeichnis abzulegen. Die Binary gibt es auf der Projektseite der zlib (ca. Mitte zlib compiled DLL).


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (5. November 2014)

Das Problem ist gelöst. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

